# Coding J150 Dobutamine with Stress Test



## nessac2008@q.com (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm new to coding HCPCS drug codes. I would appreciate some input. I think I'm confusing myself. I'm trying to determine the amount of dubutomine (J1250) used by the infusion rates given in the documentation:
The information I was given was (9 infusion doses):
Dose#/infusion rate
1)  6 ml/hr
2) 10 ml/hr
3) 14 ml/hr
4) 26 ml/hr
5) 54 ml/hr
6) 54 ml/hr
7) 80 ml/hr
8) 106 ml/hr
9) 106 ml/hr

What other information would i need to determine the qty amount of dobutamine used? Once I get all information need, how do I determine in mg how much dobutamine was used? Dobutamine calculated per 250mg.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jun 27, 2011)

The tech needs to document how much is used and the MD reading the test needs to document it in the report. Otherwise, you cannot calculate it.


----------

